# End of the World?



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

We all know it is going to happen in some shape form or fashion, whether it be caused by man or Natural or Religious.

I'm just asking, when and how do you think the world will end.

Oh and does anyone believe in that Mayan calendar thing?  I kind of do but I kind of don't.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 8, 2008)

Meh. The world will end when it wants to. Although, I'd say humanity had about fifty year. A hundred if we're lucky. (We're killing the earth, and the earth is killing us. Therefore, we must kill the earth before it kills us! [/joke])


----------



## spaekle (Jul 8, 2008)

Technically speaking, the world will probably end when the sun supernovas, or if some lucky and really big asteroid happens to hit or something. But there's no telling if humans or anything else will even still be around by that time. 

I personally think we shouldn't worry about things like that and focus on things that are a little more within our control. All of the previous predictions of the end of the world have been wrong, and I don't think this Mayan Calendar thing that everyone's so worked up about will be any different. :\


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

Ohh well can I change that then?

What I mean was by end of the world for humans.  

I just hope whatever it is, we have some warning so I can finish my tasks and that it is as quick and painless as possible.  I also found out that if a meteorite was large enough to mess up the earth that pretty much anyone in the thousand foot radius of the meteorite would instantly burn and die.  Meaning that most of the dinosaurs were probabaly dead before the meteorite even hit.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 8, 2008)

Behind you. With a pointy Malaysian dagger.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 8, 2008)

December 21st 2012 dundundun


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

Never saw the point in worrying about when they world will end. I don't give a fuck if it's going to end next week, or in 500 bazillion years, I'm just going to enjoy the rest of my life while I still can and not worry about trivial shit. :I


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 8, 2008)

It won't end in our life times. I would not trust some Mayan time line if I was you. Because they had some pretty damn weird beliefs about sacrificing people to the gods to make the gods happy. And some cave(I forgot it's name) was a gate to the underworld. If I don't believe all the mumbo jumbo I'm not going to nitpick.

 The world will end when it wants to.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

What is the Mayan calendar thing?

I think the world will end in a few hundred years.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hawkfish said:


> And some cave(I forgot it's name) was a gate to the underworld.


Hey dude a gate to the underworld sounds pretty cool actually

still not buying it :B


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

Meh, too depressing to think about.

But....I have a theory.

First, the sky will cloud up all over the earth, then every giraffe on the earth will shrink to the size of a tack, and every tack will grow to the size of a giraffe. Then, a hole will open up in the Pacific Ocean and a giant monster will come out and destroy all of east Asia, before being killed by an old dude with a Machete. Then, a massive earthuake will submerge all of South America and Africa in water. After that, there will be a massive explosion in a power plant, taking out all of America. After that, a meteor will destroy all of earth, and only the Icelandic will survive (Because Iceland is cool).


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 8, 2008)

hey guys the Mayan calendar did not say the world would end. it said the world would end _as we know it_, but that just meant that we would be entering another cycle (I am foggy on what precisely this meant, other than it happened ever 5,125 years or thereabouts, but I am fairly sure it did not mean "the world will end in fire (or ice)".)

as for the end of the world? call me crazy, but I have confidence that the human race, barring an extinction level event a la K-T, will survive for thousands of years to come.

eta: unless the swiss fuck us up this august 8)


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 8, 2008)

Jolty said:


> December 21st 2012 dundundun


People seriously still believe that?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 8, 2008)

The world will end when the sun expands to engulf it, vaporizing our precious ball of rock. However, it will cease to be habitable a bit earlier. We'll have spread out or gone extinct.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 8, 2008)

If the world seriously ends in 2012 I will fuck someone's shit up. It's a year after I get out of school, and it would suck Cheney balls if I spent my entire life learning things I'll never need because I'll be _dead_ ):<

Unless death is like real life and you continue it once you die, which would be pretty cool. Then I could go to Art School *and* to Mime School. I've always wanted to go visit a mime school.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not too fussed, to be honest. I have a sneaking feeling it may be sooner rather than later and nucelar weapons may be involved, but when it happens, it'll happen so there's not a lot of point worrying about it. 

My advice: if anyone ever tells you the world will end, tell them they're stupid and wrong. That way you get to laugh at them if they are wrong, and you'll both be too dead to care if they're right :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 8, 2008)

Like this.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that humans will stick around for quite a while yet... several thousand years, perhaps. I could be wrong, but, I'm not really too fussed about "the end of the world" either.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 8, 2008)

Millions of evil mutant Bidoofs will fall down upon us from the heavens. The Bidoofs will all have an extreme hunger for human flesh, and a thirst for blood. They reproduce surprisingly fast, and each one finds a human to kill and eat. Eventually, the remaining humans will discover how to destroy them, but the damage will have been severe. No more than 10,000 people will be left alive. Then, a giant Bidoof comes and crushes everybody in the Eastern hemisphere. 4,000 people will be left, all of them in the Americas. Each continent will blame the other for the Bidoof invasion, and they'll end up destroying each other, but 1,000 people will have opposed the war, and secretly fled to Asia. They will rebuild, and no major screw-ups will happen, so then the population will increase eventually to 3,000, but then a Bidoof comes, breathes fire on the ice caps, and flies off, causing the world to flood. The 100 smartest and most evil people would have known this would happen, and secretly made a rocket to fly to Mars when it happened. Once they get to Mars, they find out that it's the home planet of thousands of identical Cloverfield monsters. 50 of the people will be killed, while the other 50 will have been even smarter and more evil, and have brought nuclear weapons to destroy the Cloverfield monsters, which they did. The 50 left would increase their numbers to 63, but all the babies end up being Were-Bidoofs for some reason, and at midnight on a night when there's a full moon thirteen years after their birth, they all kill their parents. Then they turn back into humans, but all the food will have been eaten by the fattest, so they murder him. The twelve remaining kids slowly starve to death, and then the most evil one of all kills every other one and eats them, but then has a heart attack and dies. Just after this, a group of friendly Martians from the other side of Mars will come up to offer shelter, but everyone had just died. All the Martians become depressed and kill themselves.

That, or something like this.


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen this video? I think it is a load of bull, but then again, it might be true.

I hope the world doesn't end with humans destroying it (global warming, destroying all organisms, etc...).


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 9, 2008)

> Has anyone seen this video? I think it is a load of bull, but then again, it might be true.


conspiracy theories yay how fun



> destroying species of animals


... how would that bring about the end of the world?


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 9, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> ... how would that bring about the end of the world?


Well, if all organisms on Earth were extinct, then we'd not survive and then if there is no organisms, then couldn't that be considered the "end of the world"?


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is how it goes down: 

Twenty years from now, Stephen Hawking finally perfects his formula for time travel, and builds a working time machine. Because this is an incredibly dangerous piece of technology, the government snatches it from him and puts it in a high-security building guarded 24/7 by hundreds of security guards, laser traps, 10-foot-steel doors, the works. However, Mr. T hears about this new spiffy technology, and decides he could have many uses for time travel himself. He effortlessly breaks through all the layers of security in this building, and snags the machine. He then takes it back to his house on the moon, and thinks to himself "what could I do with this machine?". He decides to relive one of the best moments of his life, which was when he filmed the scene where he fought Rocky as Clubber Lang in one of the rocky movies. He time warps back to the past, and reaches the set where his past self is getting ready for the next take. "Hey, past Mr. T!" he calls out. But, the past Mr. T is extremely frightened, and thinks the future Mr. T is an imposter trying to assassinate him. So, he lunges at the future Mr. T.

This it where it all goes horribly wrong. For you see, Mr. T is designed to be the one power that can destroy any other power. He is the trump card that can beat anything else. But when two Mr. T's go head to head, which one wins? The universe can't figure it out either, and gets a fatal error and ceases to exist.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

I like Zeta Reticuli's theory.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 9, 2008)

Probably when the sun blows up. Maybe when Andromada reaches the world... Black holes...

What? You said nothing about humanity.

Fff, Neuclear Wars wouldn't be that great. Or excessive logging... or other things that I can't be bothered to think about.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 9, 2008)

The world ends when the planet ceases to exist. If the human race dies, or any other race of animals die, I believe that it wouldn't be the end of the world as the planet would still be in tact. Provided nuclear weapons don't split out planet in two, the world won't end whenever that happens. Either way, I've heard that scorpions and cockroaches can survive a nuclear war anyway.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Amaguq said:


> Well, if all organisms on Earth were extinct, then we'd not survive and then if there is no organisms, then couldn't that be considered the "end of the world"?


organisms != animals


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 9, 2008)

(This is all just what I think. Feel free to disagree)
I don't think the end of life counts as the end of the world. The Earth will still be there, even if nothing lives on it. As long as we don't blow ourselves up or something stupid like that, I think humans will be around for a very long time, but not long enough to see the sun go pop.

When the sun goes pop I don't think the Earth will be destroyed either. The sun's way too small to supernova, so I think the it'll just get a bit frazzled and end up as a little cold ball of rock and metal floating around in space. Anything that's still alive will definitely die though.

I decided to stop worrying about the end of the world a long time ago. Worrying too much ruins the little time we have on Earth.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 9, 2008)

> The sun's way too small to supernova


uh, you realise stars are not the same size throughout their life? our sun will become a red giant in approximately five billion years, and it's estimated that at that point its diameter will grow to a point where it will engulf Earth. we won't even need a supernova in the end.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

Amaguq said:


> Has anyone seen this video? I think it is a load of bull, but then again, it might be true.
> 
> I hope the world doesn't end with humans destroying it (global warming, destroying species of animals, etc...).


Now I'm depressed and scared. Yay.


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 9, 2008)

2012: The magnetic poles will shift. We have to reverse our compasses. Big whoop. It isn't the end of the world. :/

The end of human population will probably come about through ourselves. Nuclear warfare (which is much, MUCH more likely than you would care to think right now), erratic weather due to global warming, nuclear warfare, us driving something BIG extinct, not just a bug or something, and thus causing a chain reaction around the world in which tons of other things go extinct, nuclear warfare, us screwing up making a time machine (xD), or nuclear warfare.
Did I mention nuclear warfare?
I don't believe I did, so I'll mention it now.
Nuclear warfare is also a possibility. Seriously. Israel and Iran are this close to breaking out the H-bombs.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

I just hope the "end of the world" occurs when technology has advanced enough to keep everyone safe.


----------



## Anything (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know when, but I think meteors are going to come down and kill all of us. Or maybe the same way dinosaurs got extinct.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 9, 2008)

> Israel and Iran are this close to breaking out the H-bombs.


Except Iran doesn't have nuclear weapons.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 9, 2008)

I wouldn't really care if the world ends or not. I guess I would miss all the anime that I didn't watch, the manga I didn't read, and the videogames I haven't played... And I never got to play Tales of Symphonia either! Never mind then. The world can end after I've played ToS.


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 9, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> organisms != animals


Yeah, but animals are organisms. Okay, I'm sorry for making a mistake in my first post. I'll change it now.


----------



## Empoleon (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say that in the far future, the star colonies all across the galaxy would rebel and destroy the earth through some means, and it would be forgotten about as our race expanded across the galaxy and outwards from there. That seems to be the most likely way in my mind, aside the sun expanding in the far future or a nuclear holocaust, which most likely wouldn't actually end the world, just make the few survivors into mutants.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you mean world as in the Earth? Then when the sun becomes a red giant in about 5 billion years.

If you mean the world as in humanity, then I have no idea. We could live as long as the universe does...or we could kill ourselves with a nuclear war within the century. If we live as long as the universe does, we probably won't be humans by that time, but instead some super-advanced evolved life form descended from humans. (So it wouldn't be humanity)


----------



## gems1997 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think something so odd that you couldn't think about happening will kill us.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Jul 12, 2008)

Everyone ready for an excerpt from poetry? Here we go.

This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but a whimper.
-The Hollow Men by T.S. Eliot


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 12, 2008)

Capitain Jay said:


> This is the way the world ends
> This is the way the world ends
> This is the way the world ends
> Not with a bang but a whimper.
> -The Hollow Men by T.S. Eliot


ilu for quoting Eliot


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

The world ends when it ends. Deal with it. Until then, either sulk because of it, or enjoy however much lifetime you happen to have without knowing how much time you actually have.


----------

